# Blauparts Product Release: German Ravenol WIV 0W-30 Audi A6 Oil Spec 503 00 *ON SALE*



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*Blauparts Product Release: Ravenol of Germany WIV II 0W-30 Motor Oil*
*NOW ON SALE*

Ravenol WIV II 0W-30 is a German fully-synthetic motor oil developed for Audi gasoline and diesel engines, specifically model years 1999 onward calling for extended WIV service intervals, including Pumpe-Düse (PD) engines. This motor oil formulation is based on the latest synthetic technology with low HTHS viscosity, offering optimal fuel economy and extended Audi oil change intervals. This combination offers long-lasting superior engine performance and protection.

*Ravenol WIV II Meets/Exceeds Following Specs:*
SAE 0W-30
API SM , CF
ACEA A5/B5
Audi 503 00, VW 503 00 , 506 00 , 506 01

*Application:*
Ravenol WIV II 0W-30 is suitable for use in vehicles with extended service intervals such as 1999-2005 Audi A6, Audi S4 and Audi Allroad with V6 Bi-Turbo engines (Excludes models that require VW oil standard 503 01). Ravenol WIV II 0W-30 is not compatible with older engine oils and should not be used for Audi engines without WIV II variable service intervals.
Visit www.blauparts.com for more Ravenol WIV II motor oil features.

*About Blauparts®*
Our vision and success is driven by a passionate commitment to providing the highest OEM quality parts, creating the best customer service experience possible, and helping owners to keep these awesome German cars on the road for years to come! We are confident our customers will be pleased with the quality of Ravenol of Germany motor oils. We wish to thank all our loyal customers for their continued support.

*Website: www.blauparts.com*


----------

